# Heat Transfer on 50% Cotton / 50% Polyester?



## Delilah Storm (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a potential job to create large quantities of shirts but it will be for shirts fabricated in 50% Cotton / 50% Polyester. Can you please tell me if this is possible with heat transfers and if JPSS is still the standard paper to use?
Thank you in advance for any information.

natasha


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

call your transfer paper distributor and ask them .. you may need to make some adjustments to your heat press. 

there are several people on here that say sure its ok..but you have the shirt which is fabricated..so I would ask them first and just take one and test it...


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Printing on 50/50 shirts should not be a problem. However, I would not call JPSS the 'standard' for transfer paper. JPSS is very good,and there are several inkjet papers that will give similar, or better, results.


----------



## etgser (Feb 19, 2009)

jpss on 50/50 shirts are great!


----------



## Delilah Storm (Jun 24, 2010)

etgser said:


> jpss on 50/50 shirts are great!


well great this is great information (and the poster before you too...thanks!)
i think i was more concerned if you could even heat press/transfer on 50/50 fabric. so yaay! i am getting some sample yardage from the potential job on friday so i will begin testing this weekend


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

If it is a large quantity, why are you not screen printing them?....


----------



## Delilah Storm (Jun 24, 2010)

royster13 said:


> If it is a large quantity, why are you not screen printing them?....


because i'm a heat presser  i don't have a screenprinter i have a press...but if the quantities are too large it will probably be in my friend's best interest to seek out a screenprinter and i just stay on with him as creative/graphic design...but if it's 100 or so i WILL try to fulfill it


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Lots of contract printers on this board can help you out.....I was just trying to help make sure you do not price yourself out of a job because you used the wrong process.....Good luck....


----------



## Delilah Storm (Jun 24, 2010)

i will definitely look into it...thanks for the thoughts (i'm still VERY new at this so i appreciate any insight)


----------



## Delilah Storm (Jun 24, 2010)

another question: should i lessen the heat or anything? i mean the shirts are pretty thin. thanks! (finally pressing them this weekend)


----------

